# Interesting RV project with Loxone automation



## Voxior (Apr 12, 2018)

Hey guys!

We wanted to share this awesome news with you. 

One of our users recently finished a really cool project of renovating a vintage bus that also serves as his home. Even more a smart home on wheels,allowing it to be fully automated & voice controlled.

Ben took a 1963 Flxible Starliner bus and renovated it with Loxone MiniServer & Voice control with Alexa into a modern home on wheels.

Check this video where he explains his process of designing and renovating his RV:






Do you know of any other interesting projects?
What kind of home automation would you use with your RVs?


----------

